# My names Rick and I play ORKA clubs!



## rickg (Mar 25, 2013)

Felt it was time to join the ORKA movement and got myself fitted tonight with Alex at Milton Keynes.......what an experience...I learned so much about my swing, and my perception of what would work for me was totally blown out of the water.

I was sure I would end up with a combo set, but the figures said otherwise.......tried a few different head/ shaft combinations / lie angles with varying results....the best figures were head and shoulders above all the others in terms of dispersion and extra distance.....

Before figures with my Taylor Made MC TP 6 iron

avg carry 159 yards
Avg total  169 yards

dispersion 24 yards

After figures with the final shaft/head combo

avg carry 172.25 yards
Avg total  184.74 yards

dispersion ...smaller than the green....... :thup:

So 13 yards carry and 15 yards total increase with a much tighter dispersion........couldn't have been happier.

Ended up with the RS3 head with NH9 flatline Pro in regular 4-PW.
Added a couple of the RS18 wedges and going back for a driver/wood/hybrid fitting as soon as he can fit me in.

The entire experience was brilliant....Alex really knows his stuff and also offered a couple of swing suggestions which I can take to the range tomorrow.

I'd met up with Fundy earlier at the Abbey Hill range to hit some balls. We then headed back to his place to watch Tiger reclaim his world #1 spot and then it was off for a bite to eat before we both headed off for the fitting. Fundy came in really handy taking notes of the stats...he makes a great secretary. 

Finished off with determining the grip size and length (1/4" long)

Didn't need any time to go away and think about it, it was the easiest decision I've ever had to make. Alex took the order and clubs should be ready next Friday.

Another ORKA convert.:whoo:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Mar 26, 2013)

What is the pricetag on these orka clubs?

I might just wait for gibbo to eBay his TM's...


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2013)

welcome to the darkside sir, glad i finally found my calling (as an unattractive secretary lol)

good to catch up, look forward to getting on the course when the weather allows

I notice you didnt mention the actual loft on the 6 iron you were using lol


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Mar 26, 2013)

But have you considered the resale values?


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 26, 2013)

I had an inkling you would end up with regular shafts, at least your not quite old enough for the Fragger shafts 

enjoy the new bats Rick :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 26, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:



			What is the pricetag on these orka clubs?

I might just wait for gibbo to eBay his TM's...
		
Click to expand...

no chance, they are too awesome


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I had an inkling you would end up with regular shafts, at least your not quite old enough for the Fragger shafts 

enjoy the new bats Rick :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Tried the stiff shafts Gibbo.....the difference was amazing........every ball went right, (I was hitting a beautiful draw with the regulars), I lost 3 mph club head speed and carry went down to 157 with total at 166......less than with my original irons..........


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 26, 2013)

what are the lofts like on them, must be a bit stronger for such a yardage difference?


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 26, 2013)

Rick you do know you can't buy perfection don't you?  

Good luck with the new bats mate.


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

fundy said:



			I notice you didnt mention the actual loft on the 6 iron you were using lol
		
Click to expand...

It was only 4 degrees out!


----------



## CMAC (Mar 26, 2013)

157 with stiff and 172 with reg, makes you wonder if your TM's would be the same in reg!

Is the Orkas loft similar?


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			what are the lofts like on them, must be a bit stronger for such a yardage difference?
		
Click to expand...

No Steve, ORKA don't crank their lofts......

Iron #3 #4 #5 #6 #7 #8 #9 #P
Loft.  21  24  28  32  36 40 44  48

So 6 iron in ORKA is 32 degrees. my TM 6 iron was 30 degrees, so mine was actually stronger........


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			No Steve, ORKA don't crank their lofts......

Iron #3 #4 #5 #6 #7 #8 #9 #P
Loft.  21  24  28  32  36 40 44  48
		
Click to expand...

and one of the TM 6 irons was 26 degrees lol


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

fundy said:



			and one of the TM 6 irons was 26 degrees lol
		
Click to expand...

indeed it was .........Alex bent it back to its standard (30 degrees) before starting the comparisons.


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			157 with stiff and 172 with reg, makes you wonder if your TM's would be the same in reg!

Is the Orkas loft similar?
		
Click to expand...

Alex said that with the ORKA shafts being pured, that the regular in that would be around the same stiffness as my Nippon stiff shafts.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 26, 2013)

Glad to see another convert. You wait until you try the driver and hybrids. My driver fitting added massive distance and accuracy improvements. I hit my hybrids well and thought Alex would be hard pushed to find a better fit but he found 10 yards better dispersion and better spacings from my irons. Just need to get him to sort my wedges now.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 26, 2013)

fundy said:



			and one of the TM 6 irons was 26 degrees lol
		
Click to expand...

So the TM 6 iron was stronger than the Orka 5 iron yet it only went 159yds, increase the loft to 32* with a reg shaft and it goes over 172yds, interesting stats.


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			So the TM 6 iron was stronger than the Orka 5 iron yet it only went 159yds, increase the loft to 32* with a reg shaft and it goes over 172yds, interesting stats.
		
Click to expand...

the numbers for the TM are after it had been bent back to 30 degrees


----------



## JustOne (Mar 26, 2013)

Good luck with them Rick..................... I'll give 'em until September


----------



## Andr3w (Mar 26, 2013)

Currently playing with a set of PS9mb I got from ebay. They're great, as good as anything else.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2013)

Only one word for it.


AWESOME!


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 26, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			So the TM 6 iron was stronger than the Orka 5 iron yet it only went 159yds, *increase the loft to 32* with a reg shaft* and it goes over 172yds, interesting stats.
		
Click to expand...

You seem to be clutching at straws - in vain I might add.

Head, shaft and fitting (selecting the best combo) would have all contributed. TM MC TPs aren't designed for (pure) distance btw, but the RS3 is a (great looking) equivalent, so it was pretty much like for like.

Hope they go well. Good to see another set of devotees to rival the Ping lot!

Resale value is irrelevant with 'clubs for life'! Certainly was with all mine!


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 26, 2013)

Is there a referral fee paid by Orka? There seems to be a lot of love for them at the moment.

How much does a stock set of irons actually cost, ball park figure?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 26, 2013)

Well done Rick, it's good that The Orka experience is validated by the better players amongst us
Enjoy them


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 26, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			Is there a referral fee paid by Orka? There seems to be a lot of love for them at the moment.

How much does a stock set of irons actually cost, ball park figure?
		
Click to expand...

they are all sworn to secrecy so either a really good deal or a little bit pricey. Have a fitting then you will find out


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 26, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			Is there a referral fee paid by Orka? There seems to be a lot of love for them at the moment.

How much does a stock set of irons actually cost, ball park figure?[/


Price is not something that should worry you, It is impossible to give a price per club because of all the different shaft/head combinations available, However having said that, I was very pleasantly surprised with the bill for a whole new bag of clubs, custom fitted and built.

Basically if you can afford a new set of irons from any of the big boys, then you can easily afford a set of Orka irons.
They dont have the advertising/marketing budgets of the big boys to worry about.

The other thing to bear in mind is that when you go along for a fitting, you are under absolutely no pressure to buy anything at all, but the clubs do sell themselves and in a head to head with your existing clubs, its easy to see which ones are better for you.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Good luck with them Rick..................... I'll give 'em until September 

Click to expand...

as long as that


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 26, 2013)

with Ant and Dec recommending them too.....must be good


----------



## One Planer (Mar 26, 2013)

Never mind all this nonsense about clubs.......



Did you wear a skirt and blouse as part of your secretarial duties Steve :ears:


----------



## CMAC (Mar 26, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			You seem to be clutching at straws - in vain I might add.
		
Click to expand...

..and you seem to be looking for arguments......most of your posts are similar

I only repeated the facts as in the thread, not sure what other agenda you have


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

Hmm, I've already spoken to Alex last week and will be going down in Mid-April after my house move is completed.

With no disrespect to some that have them, its gives much more confidence when seeing Steve (Fundy) playing with them and then reading the above from Rick.

I'm really looking forward to my session now.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Rick, do you remember what the club speed was with the 172yd carry Orka club?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 26, 2013)

Begs the question, if you hit the ball that far and that straight what on earth are you doing wrong to play off 7 ????


----------



## Ethan (Mar 26, 2013)

I see they are endorsed by some footballers, a rugby player and a golf pro I have never heard of who is described rather imprecisely as a European Tour member. A quick Google reveals that he has never had a European Tour card.

Rick is now the best known player playing them!


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 26, 2013)

Great stuff Rick!!


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 26, 2013)

Another temptation! I look forward to seeing them and hearing more - I might as well put a deposit down if I can gain a similar improvement!


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 26, 2013)

What is the shaft like Rick? I am guessing low launch?


----------



## scratch (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't understand the reluctance to talk money when it comes to Orka clubs. I've got PS9 blades 3-PW fitted with KBS shafts.

8 irons, full fitting session = Â£535

Do it guys, get some awesomeness in your bags.


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Rick is now the best known player playing them!
		
Click to expand...

I  think Ian Woosnam would beg to differ Ethan!!


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			What is the shaft like Rick? I am guessing low launch?
		
Click to expand...


penetrating, yes........low launching....not particularly....I took some photos from the launch monitor.....will see if I can decipher the launch angle figures and post them.


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Begs the question, if you hit the ball that far and that straight what on earth are you doing wrong to play off 7 ????
		
Click to expand...

My biggest problem is entering qualifiers in the winter when the greens are still semi frozen.....guaranteed 0.1 every time.....went from 5.4 to 6.7 by doing this...........don't ask me why.....I guess I'm not as savvy as the other CAT 1 golfers at my place that don't do this.

don't forget, I'm not hitting the ball far and straight at present.......that will only (hopefully) come when I start playing and getting used to the new clubs. :thup:

 Think I set myself the goal of 4 this year.


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Rick, do you remember what the club speed was with the 172yd carry Orka club?
		
Click to expand...

yes mate....a miserly 81 mph...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			yes mate....a miserly 81 mph...
		
Click to expand...

Lucky Alex didnt suggest graphite shafts for you Rick

Less to go rusty as far as im concerned


----------



## JustOne (Mar 26, 2013)

After you hit your own clubs did you notice anyone tinkering with the trackman before you hit the new ones?


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			My biggest problem is entering qualifiers in the winter when the greens are still semi frozen.....guaranteed 0.1 every time.....went from 5.4 to 6.7 by doing this...........don't ask me why.....I guess I'm not as savvy as the other CAT 1 golfers at my place that don't do this.

don't forget, I'm not hitting the ball far and straight at present.......that will only (hopefully) come when I start playing and getting used to the new clubs. :thup:

 Think I set myself the goal of 4 this year.
		
Click to expand...

I do admire you for this Rick as you play whether conditions or your form are conducive to a good score. Perhaps too many with handicaps at the .3 or .4 don't play unless both elements are in place? I need to be braver when it comes to medals or I'll never get less nervous and never play to my potential in them...

I love my Pings but have to say the threads about Orka clubs certainly get me wondering


----------



## JustOne (Mar 26, 2013)

It's good to take the opportunity to go up a few shots in the Winter in preparation for cleaning up in the Summer  I just find it's too cold... I need to man up if I'm going to get my name on a couple of board comps :smirk:


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 26, 2013)

JustOne said:



			It's good to take the opportunity to go up a few shots in the Winter in preparation for cleaning up in the Summer  I just find it's too cold... I need to man up if I'm going to get my name on a couple of board comps :smirk:

Click to expand...


I just need to get 3 cards in, since I have rejoined the club it has rained and snowed!!!


----------



## Simbo (Mar 26, 2013)

I tried these a few weeks ago before I bought my new irons, didn't hit them aswell as the mizunos. Don't mean to be rude to the op but how far do you hit your six iron on the course?? When I got fitted my swing speed was average of 83 mph and I was carrying the 6 average of 172 but I doubt very much whether il hit that on the course! 
Don't see any reason why people Shouldn't t be allowed to keep the price to themselves, it's their business.
Do your winter score/comps go toward your handicap?? We have winter handicap when we play comps at our place during winter as the course is in winter tees/greens etc


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			yes mate....a miserly 81 mph...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry just rechecked.....average 82.45 with a high of 83.1


Some  more comparisons: I tidied up some figures and took some of the extremes out of the equation.

Average TM 6 iron: 

Swing speed: 79.25 mph
ball speed: 114.75 mph
launch angle: 20.43 degrees
Backspin: 6553.7 rpm
Peak height:36.5 yds
Descent angle: 49.1 degrees
carry: 160.3yds
Total: 169.9 yds

Avg with RS3/regular shaft

Swing speed: 82.45 mph
ball speed: 119.45 mph
launch angle: 18.55 degrees
Backspin: 5426rpm
Peak height:36 yds
Descent angle: 48 degrees
carry: 173.5 yds
Total: 185 yds

I'm no expert but the figures that really stick out for me are:

Swing speed up 3.2 mph
Ball speed up 4.7 mph
Launch angle down 1.88 deg
Back spin down 1127.7 rpm
Carry up 13.2 yds
Total distance up 15.1 yards

looks like the launch angle and the back spin are the key players here......


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Lucky Alex didnt suggest graphite shafts for you Rick

Less to go rusty as far as im concerned 

Click to expand...

Phil.....when I first went in he sniffed me.......when he couldn't smell any wee he immediately put the graphite shafts away..... :rofl:


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 26, 2013)

scratch said:



			I don't understand the reluctance to talk money when it comes to Orka clubs. I've got PS9 blades 3-PW fitted with KBS shafts.

8 irons, full fitting session = Â£535

Do it guys, get some awesomeness in your bags.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you that man!


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			Sorry just rechecked.....average 82.45 with a high of 83.1


Some  more comparisons: I tidied up some figures and took some of the extremes out of the equation.

Average TM 6 iron: 

Swing speed: 79.25 mph
ball speed: 114.75 mph
launch angle: 20.43 degrees
Backspin: 6553.7 rpm
Peak height:36.5 yds
Descent angle: 49.1 degrees
carry: 160.3yds
Total: 169.9 yds

Avg with RS3/regular shaft

Swing speed: 82.45 mph
ball speed: 119.45 mph
launch angle: 18.55 degrees
Backspin: 5426rpm
Peak height:36 yds
Descent angle: 48 degrees
carry: 173.5 yds
Total: 185 yds

I'm no expert but the figures that really stick out for me are:

Swing speed up 3.2 mph
Ball speed up 4.7 mph
Launch angle down 1.88 deg
Back spin down 1127.7 rpm
Carry up 13.2 yds
Total distance up 15.1 yards

looks like the launch angle and the back spin are the key players here......
		
Click to expand...


Love this stuff!!! your stats look good now hu!!


Lol at the wee remark!!


----------



## JJF69 (Mar 26, 2013)

You do realise if you put the same shaft in the TM more than likely you get the better #'s too?  This is a good example of where custom fitting actually works - you didnt have the right setup originally!!!  There is no other combination out there that would give you the same #'s improvement on the new setup.  Look forward to your feedback from course play as your hitting the ball longer than me with a avg swing speed of less than 4mph!!  PS last year at Scott G's indoor monitor i hit a few 6 irons over 210!

I hit Orka's last year with C-Taper - lovely sticks, i mean really nice - residuals on 2nd hand value stopped me progressing the order.  




rickg said:



			Sorry just rechecked.....average 82.45 with a high of 83.1


Some  more comparisons: I tidied up some figures and took some of the extremes out of the equation.

Average TM 6 iron: 

Swing speed: 79.25 mph
ball speed: 114.75 mph
launch angle: 20.43 degrees
Backspin: 6553.7 rpm
Peak height:36.5 yds
Descent angle: 49.1 degrees
carry: 160.3yds
Total: 169.9 yds

Avg with RS3/regular shaft

Swing speed: 82.45 mph
ball speed: 119.45 mph
launch angle: 18.55 degrees
Backspin: 5426rpm
Peak height:36 yds
Descent angle: 48 degrees
carry: 173.5 yds
Total: 185 yds

I'm no expert but the figures that really stick out for me are:

Swing speed up 3.2 mph
Ball speed up 4.7 mph
Launch angle down 1.88 deg
Back spin down 1127.7 rpm
Carry up 13.2 yds
Total distance up 15.1 yards

looks like the launch angle and the back spin are the key players here......
		
Click to expand...


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2013)

JJF69 said:



			You do realise if you put the same shaft in the TM more than likely you get the better #'s too?  This is a good example of where custom fitting actually works - you didnt have the right setup originally!!!  There is no other combination out there that would give you the same #'s improvement on the new setup.  Look forward to your feedback from course play as your hitting the ball longer than me with a avg swing speed of less than 4mph!!  PS last year at Scott G's indoor monitor i hit a few 6 irons over 210!

I hit Orka's last year with C-Taper - lovely sticks, i mean really nice - residuals on 2nd hand value stopped me progressing the order.
		
Click to expand...

Especially when you change your clubs as often as you JJF.

Free the Lochwinnich 1


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			Phil.....when I first went in he sniffed me.......when he couldn't smell any wee he immediately put the graphite shafts away..... :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

walked into that one didnt I

Its Orka I can take it


----------



## scratch (Mar 26, 2013)

I wouldn't get too hung up about residual resale values on these sort of clubs.

If you buy brand spanking new custom fit Mizunos or Titleists they will cost you about Â£800. Depending on specs the Orkas will cost you anywhere between Â£500-700. After 5 years the Mizzy/Titleists will get you back Â£150 on the 2nd hand market, the Orkas probably Â£75-100.

Do the sums, it's a no-brainer


----------



## JustOne (Mar 26, 2013)

scratch said:



			If you buy brand spanking new custom fit Mizunos or Titleists they will cost you about Â£800. Depending on specs the Orkas will cost you anywhere between Â£500-700. After 5 years the Mizzy/Titleists will get you back Â£150 on the 2nd hand market, the Orkas probably Â£75-100.

Do the sums, it's a no-brainer  

Click to expand...

Buy Nike? :mmm:


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 26, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Buy Nike? :mmm:
		
Click to expand...


Buy Dunlop....


----------



## scratch (Mar 26, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Buy Nike? :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I'd give that a miss....ain't done much for Rory's handicap


----------



## Region3 (Mar 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			yes mate....a miserly 81 mph...
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't really matter if you think it's miserly or not if it gets the job done.

I was curious because when I had my distances measured my 6i averaged 173 (carry) with a ss of 87-89. That is what I'd expect on course if/when Summer turns up.

If your monitor distances turn out to be accurate we'll be hitting the same distance but you will have more control in theory.


----------



## JJF69 (Mar 26, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Especially when you change your clubs as often as you JJF.

Free the Lochwinnich 1
		
Click to expand...

dawg - i like to have a different club in my sig for each new post.


----------



## JJF69 (Mar 26, 2013)

5 years brother??????  Those days are long gone my friend.
ORKA - good bats but not a popular brand.  Comparing them to Tits or Mizzies is like comparing a VW to a Skoda.



scratch said:



			I wouldn't get too hung up about residual resale values on these sort of clubs.

If you buy brand spanking new custom fit Mizunos or Titleists they will cost you about Â£800. Depending on specs the Orkas will cost you anywhere between Â£500-700. After 5 years the Mizzy/Titleists will get you back Â£150 on the 2nd hand market, the Orkas probably Â£75-100.

Do the sums, it's a no-brainer  

Click to expand...


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

JJF69 said:



			You do realise if you put the same shaft in the TM more than likely you get the better #'s too?
		
Click to expand...

Quite likely, but would you put Bella Emberg's legs in stockings and suspenders?


----------



## scratch (Mar 26, 2013)

JJF69 said:



			5 years brother??????  Those days are long gone my friend.
ORKA - good bats but not a popular brand.  Comparing them to Tits or Mizzies is like comparing a VW to a Skoda.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, can't understand why anyone would want to buy a Skoda (Mizzy/Titleist)


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 26, 2013)

scratch said:



			Exactly, can't understand why anyone would want to buy a Skoda (Mizzy/Titleist)  

Click to expand...


hehe Like it...


----------



## JJF69 (Mar 26, 2013)

scratch said:



			Exactly, can't understand why anyone would want to buy a Skoda (Mizzy/Titleist)  

Click to expand...

Ha ha - are you on your lunch break from Orka factory?


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 26, 2013)

JJF, your kinda showing that you know very little about golf equipment.....


----------



## scratch (Mar 26, 2013)

JJF69 said:



			Ha ha - are you on your lunch break from Orka factory?
		
Click to expand...

Nope....but upgraded from a Skoda to a VW 18 months ago and haven't looked back since


----------



## Andy (Mar 26, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			JJF, your kinda showing that you know very little about golf equipment.....
		
Click to expand...

Aye but he can use whatever equipment to a pretty good std!


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 26, 2013)

Andy said:



			Aye but he can use whatever equipment to a pretty good std!
		
Click to expand...


Oh that is not something I would question!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd consider the residuals when buying a car but never golf clubs. If I had the chance to test loads of them I'd just pick the one that performed best rather than what brand it was. I am a bit wary of newclubitis though and when it might wear off!!


----------



## JJF69 (Mar 26, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			I'd consider the residuals when buying a car but never golf clubs. If I had the chance to test loads of them I'd just pick the one that performed best rather than what brand it was.* I am a bit wary of newclubitis though and when it might wear off!*!
		
Click to expand...

I am exactly the same


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 26, 2013)

welcome to the awseomeness Rick. Used mine for my lesson yesterday, the pro liked them.

I too purchased a full set without any thought of resale value. These are the first clubs I have paid for and I intend to have a very long and successful relationship with them


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			welcome to the awseomeness Rick. Used mine for my lesson yesterday, the pro liked them.

I too purchased a full set without any thought of resale value. These are the first clubs I have paid for and I intend to have a very long and successful relationship with them
		
Click to expand...

lol, this is 94th set Rick has paid for









this year


----------



## GMAC88 (Mar 26, 2013)

There was a pro near me selling custom orka heads, stamped with old firm logos!!

Had never heard of them before, are they expensive??


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 26, 2013)

GMAC88 said:



			There was a pro near me selling custom orka heads, stamped with old firm logos!!

Had never heard of them before, are they expensive??
		
Click to expand...


They are exceptionally reasonable for the quality.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2013)

I have to say I considered the re-sale value before diving in.
But, looking at how I'm hitting them, looking at the clubs themselves, I can't see a reason to need to change them for 3-5 years unless I change physically in that time, and if I did, the shafts could be changed easily to compensate for any loss of swingspeed.
And after 5 years not many clubs are worth much in the 2nd hand market.
Mine have a cavity - like the RAZRX Tours I had before - but these are a doddle to clean!


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 26, 2013)

Imurg said:



			I have to say I considered the re-sale value before diving in.
But, looking at how I'm hitting them, looking at the clubs themselves, I can't see a reason to need to change them for 3-5 years unless I change physically in that time, and if I did, the shafts could be changed easily to compensate for any loss of swingspeed.
And after 5 years not many clubs are worth much in the 2nd hand market.
Mine have a cavity - like the RAZRX Tours I had before - but these are a doddle to clean!
		
Click to expand...


Ian, are the new ones a lot less forgiving than the Callys? Are they more like the old Mizzys or are they a little surprise package?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2013)

I would say that if they're not as forgiving as the RXT's then they're not far behind.
I'm striping the RS5 4 iron better than I did the Fli-Hi......


----------



## ACJ29v11 (Mar 26, 2013)

JJF69 said:



			5 years brother??????  Those days are long gone my friend.
ORKA - good bats but not a popular brand.  Comparing them to Tits or Mizzies is like comparing a VW to a Skoda.
		
Click to expand...



Love that quote "like comparing VW and Skoda". Now please forgive me if I seem a touch crass as genuinely it's not intended buddy. Orka simply can not be compared to Tits or Mizzies your right, purely in the sense that we are two massively differing brands in that we are not a mass produced off the shelf retail brand, more importantly we are a specialist bespoke brand like Vega, Miura etc (and we BRITISH). We use top end Japanese s25c steel for our forged irons just like Miura etc, difference being we don't CON the market out of their hard earned buddy we stupid adverts that suck people into believing everything they see. So I would more likely say you can't compare a Maybach (Orka) to a BMW (Tit, Mizzie) as they are two completely different animals chappy. All the best.

Enjoy the master.
Al.


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

ACJ29v11 said:



			Enjoy the master.
Al.
		
Click to expand...

hey Alex......nice to see you posting.....now get off the forum and back to building my clubs!!!!!!


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			hey Alex......nice to see you posting.....now get off the forum and back to building my clubs!!!!!! 

Click to expand...

that or answering emails


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 26, 2013)

ACJ29v11 said:



			Love that quote "like comparing VW and Skoda". Now please forgive me if I seem a touch crass as genuinely it's not intended buddy. Orka simply can not be compared to Tits or Mizzies your right, purely in the sense that we are two massively differing brands in that we are not a mass produced off the shelf retail brand, more importantly we are a specialist bespoke brand like Vega, Miura etc (and we BRITISH). We use top end Japanese s25c steel for our forged irons just like Miura etc, difference being we don't CON the market out of their hard earned buddy we stupid adverts that suck people into believing everything they see. So I would more likely say you can't compare a Maybach (Orka) to a BMW (Tit, Mizzie) as they are two completely different animals chappy. All the best.

Enjoy the master.
Al.
		
Click to expand...

There you go.....


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 26, 2013)

fundy said:



			that or answering emails 

Click to expand...




Ha, I sent an email too..... Get on it Mr Alex!!


----------



## bigslice (Mar 26, 2013)

ACJ29v11 said:



			Love that quote "like comparing VW and Skoda". Now please forgive me if I seem a touch crass as genuinely it's not intended buddy. Orka simply can not be compared to Tits or Mizzies your right, purely in the sense that we are two massively differing brands in that we are not a mass produced off the shelf retail brand, more importantly we are a specialist bespoke brand like Vega, Miura etc (and we BRITISH). We use top end Japanese s25c steel for our forged irons just like Miura etc, difference being we don't CON the market out of their hard earned buddy we stupid adverts that suck people into believing everything they see. So I would more likely say you can't compare a Maybach (Orka) to a BMW (Tit, Mizzie) as they are two completely different animals chappy. All the best.

Enjoy the master.
Al.
		
Click to expand...


dont reply to this folks till i get back from the shops, stocking up on popcorn


----------



## ACJ29v11 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hahaha,

Me build clubs, why do you think we employe the minnions...? I far to important to build them either that or too lazy 

However I just so happen to have the set you need in box our back Sir..........(sound familuar) #salesman

Your clubs will be getting my attention tomorrow. 

Enjoy your golf. Ingore the haters, they hate because they envy. fact.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 26, 2013)

bigslice said:



			dont reply to this folks till i get back from the shops, stocking up on popcorn
		
Click to expand...


I dont think there is anything controversial in this, I think far more so in the post it was replying to....


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 26, 2013)

There seems to be a lot of debate about these Orka Clubs, after having a look on their website I found that the clubs looked as bad as the website. Looks mean a lot and these clubs just look rather crap/cheapish (IMHO) and there for I would not spend the sort of money that is getting branded about on here because for a few quid more you could get a real set of clubs.

Rick I hope they do what you expect them to do and wish you well, something tells me you might regret this purchase......


----------



## bigslice (Mar 26, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			I dont think there is anything controversial in this, I think far more so in the post it was replying to....
		
Click to expand...

come on maybach seriously, thats a bit too far. im not an orka hater by the way. and theres no way that poster is A from orka


----------



## ADB (Mar 26, 2013)

bigslice said:



			come on maybach seriously, thats a bit too far. im not an orka hater by the way. and theres no way that poster is A from orka
		
Click to expand...

If he is, he is destroying much of the positive feedback from forummers on the company.....or is that the idea?


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			There seems to be a lot of debate about these Orka Clubs, after having a look on their website I found that the clubs looked as bad as the website. Looks mean a lot and these clubs just look rather crap/cheapish (IMHO) and there for I would not spend the sort of money that is getting branded about on here because for a few quid more you could get a real set of clubs.

Rick I hope they do what you expect them to do and wish you well, something tells me you might regret this purchase......
		
Click to expand...

Nice try mate, but not rising........


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 26, 2013)

I am a well known Mizuno Fanboy, Having seen Fundy`s clubs and having a couple of hits..... they are all that... they are stunning, UBER soft and smack of class....


The haters hate because they do not know.....


----------



## deanobillquay (Mar 26, 2013)

ACJ29v11 said:



			Love that quote "like comparing VW and Skoda". Now please forgive me if I seem a touch crass as genuinely it's not intended buddy. Orka simply can not be compared to Tits or Mizzies your right, purely in the sense that we are two massively differing brands in that we are not a mass produced off the shelf retail brand, more importantly we are a specialist bespoke brand like Vega, Miura etc (and we BRITISH). We use top end Japanese s25c steel for our forged irons just like Miura etc, difference being we don't CON the market out of their hard earned buddy we stupid adverts that suck people into believing everything they see. So I would more likely say you can't compare a Maybach (Orka) to a BMW (Tit, Mizzie) as they are two completely different animals chappy. All the best.

Enjoy the master.
Al.
		
Click to expand...

Specialist bespoke brand.....like Vega, Miura etc......keep taking them drugs fella :thup:

Complete wind up from the save the whales group.


----------



## ACJ29v11 (Mar 26, 2013)

Afternoon Sir,

Firstly thank you for the delightful reply and sorry to hear you feel that way about the brand. Apologies our website doesn't meet the demands you expect but you'll be pleased to know it's having worked carried out at present. However that's generally besides the point, I'm not one to be drawn into a war of words as it's pointless in all honesty. I'm also never one to openly slag off something without solid facts/evidence to back it up with, we all have our brand allegiances and rightly so, when I was starting out I was a Titleist man because that's what I bought into and understood so I fully appreciate what you feel is your brand. 

We use the same materials as Miura and Vega etc s25c forged carbon steel but we don't charge Â£1,500 for a set! Also GC2 launch monitor doesn't lie, you can't con the figures it produces. A website it a source of information as a starting point, if I were to purchase a car a certainly wouldn't on the back of some images on a website. I would go try it out take it for a test driver look at the stats then make an educate decision, which is what EVERYONE whom enjoys the game of golf should do! You may well be getting withdrawal symptoms due to the snow and feel like a rant, which is absolutely fine. But until you know all the facts about whichever brand you wish to talk about regardless of it being Orka or Nike, Ping of Fourteen holster ones gun.

Rather than slate someone or something off, why not say "fair play chappy wish you good golfing".

So Bomber69 I wish you a years good golfing and hope my reply geuninely doesn't offend in anyway as its 100% not intended.

Enjoy the Masters.
All the best
Al.


----------



## deanobillquay (Mar 26, 2013)

ACJ29v11 said:



			Afternoon Sir,

Firstly thank you for the delightful reply and sorry to hear you feel that way about the brand. Apologies our website doesn't meet the demands you expect but you'll be pleased to know it's having worked carried out at present. However that's generally besides the point, I'm not one to be drawn into a war of words as it's pointless in all honesty. I'm also never one to openly slag off something without solid facts/evidence to back it up with, we all have our brand allegiances and rightly so, when I was starting out I was a Titleist man because that's what I bought into and understood so I fully appreciate what you feel is your brand. 

We use the same materials as Miura and Vega etc s25c forged carbon steel but we don't charge Â£1,500 for a set! Also GC2 launch monitor doesn't lie, you can't con the figures it produces. A website it a source of information as a starting point, if I were to purchase a car a certainly wouldn't on the back of some images on a website. I would go try it out take it for a test driver look at the stats then make an educate decision, which is what EVERYONE whom enjoys the game of golf should do! You may well be getting withdrawal symptoms due to the snow and feel like a rant, which is absolutely fine. But until you know all the facts about whichever brand you wish to talk about regardless of it being Orka or Nike, Ping of Fourteen holster ones gun.

Rather than slate someone or something off, why not say "fair play chappy wish you good golfing".

So Bomber69 I wish you a years good golfing and hope my reply geuninely doesn't offend in anyway as its 100% not intended.

Enjoy the Masters.
All the best
Al.
		
Click to expand...

You're really Crawford aren't you?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 26, 2013)

deanobillquay said:



			You're really Crawford aren't you? 

Click to expand...

No Thats Alex, you just dont know him......yet


----------



## bigslice (Mar 26, 2013)

ACJ29v11 said:



			Afternoon Sir,

Firstly thank you for the delightful reply and sorry to hear you feel that way about the brand. Apologies our website doesn't meet the demands you expect but you'll be pleased to know it's having worked carried out at present. However that's generally besides the point, I'm not one to be drawn into a war of words as it's pointless in all honesty. I'm also never one to openly slag off something without solid facts/evidence to back it up with, we all have our brand allegiances and rightly so, when I was starting out I was a Titleist man because that's what I bought into and understood so I fully appreciate what you feel is your brand. 

We use the same materials as Miura and Vega etc s25c forged carbon steel but we don't charge Â£1,500 for a set! Also GC2 launch monitor doesn't lie, you can't con the figures it produces. A website it a source of information as a starting point, if I were to purchase a car a certainly wouldn't on the back of some images on a website. I would go try it out take it for a test driver look at the stats then make an educate decision, which is what EVERYONE whom enjoys the game of golf should do! You may well be getting withdrawal symptoms due to the snow and feel like a rant, which is absolutely fine. But until you know all the facts about whichever brand you wish to talk about regardless of it being Orka or Nike, Ping of Fourteen holster ones gun.

Rather than slate someone or something off, why not say "fair play chappy wish you good golfing".

So Bomber69 I wish you a years good golfing and hope my reply geuninely doesn't offend in anyway as its 100% not intended.

Enjoy the Masters.
All the best
Al.
		
Click to expand...

thats better no friegn toung sppek now, it cud be real.
as a forged club player and only going with the info that im told, can you tell me more about the triple forged process


----------



## ACJ29v11 (Mar 26, 2013)

In all honesty Maybach is proabably a touch far fetched for sure, but one has to aim high right? Please understand I'm far to laid back to start rubbing people up the wrong way genuinely not my intentions. Feedback regardless of it being good or bad is always good to take on board for sure as it only helps improve what we do. 

All the best
Al.


----------



## deanobillquay (Mar 26, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No Thats Alex, you just dont know him......yet 

Click to expand...

Wouldn't want to.....I have better clubs anyway.


----------



## DCB (Mar 26, 2013)

So Rickg starts a thread telling us he's changed to Orka, within 10 pages it's turned into an Orka bashing fest and even when someone from Orka comes on to give their take on things nothing changes.

Definitely some brand snobbery coming to the fore in this thread.

Rick, hope they work out for you, they certainly look like a nice, compact and uncluttered clubhead and if the shaft works as the stats show for you than it should be  a good start to the season for you. Keep us up to date on progress.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 26, 2013)

I like this Alex chap whether he's the real Alex or someone in disguise! Seriously though he stands by his product 100% and is obviously passionate about it - nowt wrong with that.

Edit - plus why the need to belittle someone's new shineys...enjoy I say and hope they bring you great golf.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 26, 2013)

deanobillquay said:



			Wouldn't want to.....I have better clubs anyway.
		
Click to expand...

In your opinion :thup:

In my opinion, my clubs are better than yours.

It's called brand loyalty. Neither of us is right, it's just opinion.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 26, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			I like this Alex chap whether he's the real Alex or someone in disguise! Seriously though he stands by his product 100% and is obviously passionate about it - nowt wrong with that.

Edit - plus why the need to belittle someone's new shineys...enjoy I say and hope they bring you great golf.
		
Click to expand...

Plus 1 on this


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 26, 2013)

JJF69 said:



			5 years brother?????? Those days are long gone my friend.
ORKA - good bats but not a popular brand. Comparing them to Tits or Mizzies is like comparing a VW to a Skoda.
		
Click to expand...

Arent Skoda made by VW? just a good a quality and reliability but at a more competitive price


----------



## User20205 (Mar 26, 2013)

deanobillquay said:



			Specialist bespoke brand.....like Vega, Miura etc......keep taking them drugs fella :thup:

Complete wind up from the save the whales group.
		
Click to expand...

you love to defend all things Japanese. 

If Orkas were called 




and were Â£2k you'd buy them like a shot!!!

You and Bomber are a little myopic 

question for Alex....can you PM me the best place in Dorset to get fitted? I've looked on the website and have a choice of 2 (I think one of them is no longer there)


----------



## Rooter (Mar 26, 2013)

Gareth said:



			In your opinion :thup:

In my opinion, my clubs are better than yours.

It's called brand loyalty. Neither of us is right, it's just opinion.
		
Click to expand...

My taylormades are better.... LOL!


----------



## User20205 (Mar 26, 2013)

DCB said:



			Definitely some brand snobbery coming to the fore in this thread.
		
Click to expand...

it's because (in the true spirit of Smiffy) they are proper knobs


----------



## ACJ29v11 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry for the delayed reply, work to be done.

Thanks for asking chappy and I will try my best to answer it for you. Okay it's also known as Triple net forging which is the process callaway use I believe. We use rolled s25c carbon steel which is then heated to silly degrees something like 1100-1300 degrees approximately which keeps the steel chemical integrity at which point it is then reapeatadly hit to soften them hence the reason forged feel uber soft. The hosels are the last thing to be attached to the head then off to grinding and polishing stage. 

If you play forged regardless of brand I would always advise you have the lofts check before and towards the end of your golfing season as depending on the volume of golf you play the lofts will no doubt have softened over time. With them being so soft this allows club builders to move the loft and lie rather easily, with ours they can move upto 5 degrees with ease.

Hope this kind of answers your question.
All the best
Al.


----------



## deanobillquay (Mar 26, 2013)

therod said:



			you love to defend all things Japanese.
		
Click to expand...

That's because the quality tends to be very high from Japan, especially their forgings. On another note, the Japanese car manufacturers tend to be the most reliable.


----------



## ACJ29v11 (Mar 26, 2013)

Forgive me buddy, but whats PM I'm somewhat new to this forum, and doubt I shall be using much longer. If you contact Greg B or steve or Rick they will give you my email address. Hope this is okay.

All the best
Al.


----------



## scratch (Mar 26, 2013)

deanobillquay said:



			Wouldn't want to.....I have better clubs anyway.
		
Click to expand...

No you don't, you have similar quality clubs.

You just paid 3 times as much for them    :rofl:


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 26, 2013)

ACJ29v11 said:



			Forgive me buddy, but whats PM I'm somewhat new to this forum, and doubt I shall be using much longer. If you contact Greg B or steve or Rick they will give you my email address. Hope this is okay.

All the best
Al.
		
Click to expand...

A PM is a Private Message and a way of communicating via the forum. If you click on the users name on the left you can select to send a Private Message which opens a box like an email and off you go


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey Alex, good to see you on here buddy. Big thanks from me for the T Shirts and programmes you sent me (via twitter) before Christmas.

Really enjoying the positive reviews from some of the forumers. You're definitely on my "wish list" for some new clubs later in the year. Anybody dismissing your products when they haven't even seen them is openly displaying their own ignorance.....

I still wouldn't use TM though, thats my ignorance showing...


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 26, 2013)

Deaon, The thing about all this slagging off is that you use a Snake Eyes hybrid and Mirua irons, so you obviously understand that all the commercial trash from TM, Callaway ETC isnt always right. Snake Eyes are a competitor of ORKA (and cheap) in that they do custom fit as a priority so what makes them usable and not ORKA? 

Also, you would be the first person i would ever have played with that uses a Yonex driver (i play in a hell of a lot of opens), further proving you do not listen to marketing, but the performance of the equipment you have bought.

I've just gone from using the highest quality irons (in terms of price) that Callaway had to offer, and i can honestly say my dispersion etc has improved dramatically since the move about 8 weeks ago.

Maybe just accept that EVERYONE who uses them, loves them, you havent tried them so dont actually have any grounds for criticism?

Enjoy your Miura irons, i bet you love telling everyone how expensive they were.


----------



## bigslice (Mar 26, 2013)

ACJ29v11 said:



			Sorry for the delayed reply, work to be done.

Thanks for asking chappy and I will try my best to answer it for you. Okay it's also known as Triple net forging which is the process callaway use I believe. We use rolled s25c carbon steel which is then heated to silly degrees something like 1100-1300 degrees approximately which keeps the steel chemical integrity at which point it is then reapeatadly hit to soften them hence the reason forged feel uber soft. The hosels are the last thing to be attached to the head then off to grinding and polishing stage. 

If you play forged regardless of brand I would always advise you have the lofts check before and towards the end of your golfing season as depending on the volume of golf you play the lofts will no doubt have softened over time. With them being so soft this allows club builders to move the loft and lie rather easily, with ours they can move upto 5 degrees with ease.

Hope this kind of answers your question.
All the best
Al.
		
Click to expand...

cheers for the reply, im not bothered about resale prices with clubs and can see where you are in the market. personally i think mizuno are produced better than titleist, so thats an unfair comparison. but from a fitting point of view everyone on here that uses orka have been well impressed with service. i wont discount orka if and when i change.


----------



## deanobillquay (Mar 26, 2013)

scratch said:



			You just paid 3 times as much for them
		
Click to expand...

Actually I didn't, I got a very good deal on them :lol:


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2013)

therod said:



			you love to defend all things Japanese. 

If Orkas were called 

View attachment 5391


and were Â£2k you'd buy them like a shot!!!

You and Bomber are a little myopic 

question for Alex....can you PM me the best place in Dorset to get fitted? I've looked on the website and have a choice of 2 (I think one of them is no longer there)
		
Click to expand...

Rod Ill pm you Alexs email


----------



## User20205 (Mar 26, 2013)

ACJ29v11 said:



			Forgive me buddy, but whats PM I'm somewhat new to this forum, and doubt I shall be using much longer. If you contact Greg B or steve or Rick they will give you my email address. Hope this is okay.

All the best
Al.
		
Click to expand...

cheers AL/Fundy :thup:


----------



## ACJ29v11 (Mar 26, 2013)

Much appreciated. Thank you for the heads up.

All the best
Al.


----------



## deanobillquay (Mar 26, 2013)

MendieGK said:



			Maybe just accept that EVERYONE who uses them, loves them, you havent tried them so dont actually have any grounds for criticism?

just saying
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I accept that you can love your clubs. I said exactly the same thing about my Miura clubs some months ago and a lot of people on here (who had no grounds for criticism) slagged them off too. 

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, that's mine.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 26, 2013)

deanobillquay said:



			Actually, I accept that you can love your clubs. I said exactly the same thing about my Miura clubs some months ago and a lot of people on here (who had no grounds for criticism) slagged them off too. 

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, that's mine.
		
Click to expand...

no mate, we slagged you off for giving it the large one about your new Â£150 'buttery soft wedge' when it seemed clear the hosel would get more action than the face


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2013)

deanobillquay said:



			Wouldn't want to.....I have better clubs anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not going to say to you that Orka are better, comparable or worse than your clubs but what I will say is that your words are possibly the most blinkered I have read on this Forum....


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 26, 2013)

deanobillquay said:



			Actually, I accept that you can love your clubs. I said exactly the same thing about my Miura clubs some months ago and a lot of people on here (who had no grounds for criticism) slagged them off too. 

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, that's mine.
		
Click to expand...

Miura irons are things of beauty to look at but i've never hit them so cant comment, pretty much the same as you and ORKA really?


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 26, 2013)

whilst those that have been fitted may have some bias they also have been gaming them for a while (apart from Rick), if the whole experience of the fitting & the performance on the course is better then with their old clubs (even if it is new club placebo) then fair play.

I saw Fundy's irons @ FoA and they lloked very good quality and well worth the money. Rick doesnt count when it comes to shelling out on new gear as he has a stewart remote controlled R2D2 trolley so obviously more Â£ than sense 

I may visit Orka when my current TM awesomeness bats have got me down to 12h/c in a years time


----------



## scratch (Mar 26, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I may visit Orka when my current TM ordinary bats haven't got me down to 12h/c in a years time 

Click to expand...

Fixed that for you Gibbo  :thup:


----------



## Hooper (Mar 26, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			whilst those that have been fitted may have some bias they also have been gaming them for a while (apart from Rick), if the whole experience of the fitting & the performance on the course is better then with their old clubs (even if it is new club placebo) then fair play.

I saw Fundy's irons @ FoA and they lloked very good quality and well worth the money. Rick doesnt count when it comes to shelling out on new gear as he has a stewart remote controlled R2D2 trolley so obviously more Â£ than sense 

I may visit Orka when my current TM awesomeness bats have got me down to 12h/c in a years time 

Click to expand...

I think Rick will be the acid test. If he keeps them for 2 years and his handicap falls we should all go Orka.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 26, 2013)

Hooper said:



			I think Rick will be the acid test. If he keeps them for 2 years and his handicap falls we should all go Orka.
		
Click to expand...


No Pressure then Rick  :whoo:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 26, 2013)

no chance more like!

I am curious, now he has hit my R1, when he is gonna get one to go alongside his new irons.


----------



## deanobillquay (Mar 26, 2013)

therod said:



			no mate, we slagged you off for giving it the large one about your new Â£150 'buttery soft wedge' when it seemed clear the hosel would get more action than the face 

Click to expand...

Hmmmmm, my wedge play is probably the best part of my game. And FYI, the hosel is buttery soft too...



Imurg said:



			I'm not going to say to you that Orka are better, comparable or worse than your clubs but what I will say is that your words are possibly the most blinkered I have read on this Forum....
		
Click to expand...

It's my opinion, I'm entitled to it as are you. You clearly stated yours about Miura in other threads.


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

Hooper said:



			I think Rick will be the acid test. If he keeps them for 2 years and his handicap falls we should all go Orka.
		
Click to expand...

no pressure then  .........but you have a good point. It will be really interesting to see how all the fresh ORKA converts get on this year with regards to their handicaps.....the good news is that most of us play a lot of qualifiers, so feedback should be regular. 

I told Alex last night my aim was to get to 2.......I've always secretly set myself this target, but until last nights fitting I probably never seriously believed I could  ever do it. Reckon it might take me 3 years, but I seriously think I will still be using these irons when I get there.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 26, 2013)

If he keeps them 2 years and his HC stays the same would be enough.... two years.... your mad!!  dont think he keeps the same wife for two years...


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 26, 2013)

personally I dont care who plays what, what they cost etc etc. Aslong as they enjoy playing and the clubs allow them the best opportunity (or not in sonme cases) to do so.

Bunch of shiny lovers/haters the lot of ya


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			no chance more like!

I am curious, now he has hit my R1, when he is gonna get one to go alongside his new irons.
		
Click to expand...

Just waiting for a date back from Alex for my ORKA driver/woods fitting.......... :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 26, 2013)

haha

erm you missed wedges out? 

oh no, the 1st post seemed so long ago I missed em... might aswell go the whole hog - tour bag for Mr Garg plz


----------



## Hooper (Mar 26, 2013)

Have these clubs been reviewed in GM?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2013)

deanobillquay said:



			It's my opinion, I'm entitled to it as are you. You clearly stated yours about Miura in other threads.
		
Click to expand...

I have no opinion on Miura clubs. I've never even seen one so I have no facts to base an opinion on..anything in previous threads would have been observations based on your opinion of what is best..
To have an opinion you need facts to base it on....


----------



## Twire (Mar 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			I told Alex last night my aim was to get to 2.......
		
Click to expand...


Rick, there not magic wands.


----------



## Hooper (Mar 26, 2013)

Imurg said:



			I have no opinion on Miura clubs. I've never even seen one so I have no facts to base an opinion on..anything in previous threads would have been observations based on your opinion of what is best..
To have an opinion you need facts to base it on....
		
Click to expand...

Facts? This would be a boring forum if we based it on facts.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 26, 2013)

Imurg said:



			To have an opinion you need facts to base it on....
		
Click to expand...

No you don't, you need a bottle of wine and a keyboard. 

To have an informed opinion you need facts to base it on. I'll let you decide who has what type of opinion....But I'm drinking the wine...


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2013)

An un-informed opinion is just words strung together...


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 26, 2013)

I should give you all an infraction for talking .. oh wait nearly got one myself there


----------



## deanobillquay (Mar 26, 2013)

Imurg said:



			I have no opinion on Miura clubs. I've never even seen one so I have no facts to base an opinion on..anything in previous threads would have been observations based on your opinion of what is best..
To have an opinion you need facts to base it on....
		
Click to expand...

To have an opinion, all you need is a view on something. It's a forum, anybody can say anything, lighten up. I accepted the pisstake over my choice of irons, I'm now giving it back.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 26, 2013)

haha, anyway back on subject.

2 handicap eh Rick, better sort them leaky ones to the right then


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			haha, anyway back on subject.

2 handicap eh Rick, better sort them leaky ones to the right then 

Click to expand...

 Just did..........last night!!!!! Ask Fundy.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 26, 2013)

Imurg said:



			An un-informed opinion is just words strung together...
		
Click to expand...

Or, in the more common vernacular.... A forum... It takes all sorts of people eh, and everyone has an opinion, just like everyone has an ar......... nearly forgot myself there. Better keep my infraction slate clean...


----------



## Ethan (Mar 26, 2013)

Good luck to Rick and I hope he hits them well. Sounds to me like the change of shaft was a big factor. I can't see the improvement in clubhead speed and direction coming from the clubheads alone.


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Good luck to Rick and I hope he hits them well. Sounds to me like the change of shaft was a big factor. I can't see the improvement in clubhead speed and direction coming from the clubheads alone.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely right Ethan......when I hit the same heads with the stiff shaft, I just couldn't make it perform.......pushed everything straight right, lost 5mph club head speed and over 18 yards.....


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 26, 2013)

so, how many sets will you have in total once all the Orka's are in the bag?


----------



## Hooper (Mar 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			Definitely right Ethan......when I hit the same heads with the stiff shaft, I just couldn't make it perform.......pushed everything straight right, lost 5mph club head speed and over 18 yards.....
		
Click to expand...

So were these Orka shafts?


----------



## JJF69 (Mar 26, 2013)

ACJ29v11 said:



			Love that quote "like comparing VW and Skoda". Now please forgive me if I seem a touch crass as genuinely it's not intended buddy. Orka simply can not be compared to Tits or Mizzies your right, purely in the sense that we are two massively differing brands in that we are not a mass produced off the shelf retail brand, more importantly we are a specialist bespoke brand like Vega, Miura etc (and we BRITISH). We use top end Japanese s25c steel for our forged irons just like Miura etc, difference being we don't CON the market out of their hard earned buddy we stupid adverts that suck people into believing everything they see. So I would more likely say you can't compare a Maybach (Orka) to a BMW (Tit, Mizzie) as they are two completely different animals chappy. All the best.

Enjoy the master.
Al.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm, my point seems to have been missed.  VW make Skoda so apart from the shell of the car they have the same technology under the bunnet.  However after 18 months you can beat your last buck the VW is worth more than the Skoda. My only issue is residuals as I change clubs all the time, so an Orka purchase for me wasn't an option as I like to buy and sell at (very) short notice.  Sometimes mid round.


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

JJF69 said:



			Hmmmm, my point seems to have been missed.  VW make Skoda so apart from the shell of the car they have the same technology under the bunnet.  However after 18 months you can beat your last buck the VW is worth more than the Skoda. My only issue is residuals as I change clubs all the time, so an Orka purchase for me wasn't an option as I like to buy and sell at (very) short notice.  Sometimes mid round.
		
Click to expand...

I think the conclusion is, that your a very special case


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			so, how many sets will you have in total once all the Orka's are in the bag?



Click to expand...

just the one Steve........both sets of Taylor Made irons will be sold and assuming the driver/woods fitting goes to plan then the R11s and RBZ woods/ hybrids will follow.......removing all temptation......


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 26, 2013)

I've owned a couple sets of (badged) Miuras and a few sets of TM badged Miuras. Also a set of Vegas and the current Endo forgings.
Having hit Orkas, both CBx and Blades, I certainly would be happy with them in the bag.  

The residual value would only be a concern if I was intending/expecting to change quickly - in which case I'd go 2nd hand with a shaft I know works for me in the first place.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			just the one Steve........both sets of Taylor Made irons will be sold and assuming the driver/woods fitting goes to plan then the R11s and RBZ woods/ hybrids will follow.......removing all temptation......
		
Click to expand...

see I learned from the best folks.

Your back on the throne as the king of bag changes Rick. I reckon the new clubs will be in for the forseeable though.

Lets hope the weather picks up just in time for when the new gear is all ready so you can go & take the course apart with them (although not literally  )

chuffed for you fella.


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

Hooper said:



			So were these Orka shafts?
		
Click to expand...

They are ......I'm getting the NH9 Pro Pure........Alex did say who made them but I can't for the life of me remember. I'm sure one of the other Orkaites will know.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2013)

I think they're made by FST but can't be 100% sure on that
I think they make KBS too


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 26, 2013)

oooh I have KBS... nice shafts. Does it matter who makes them though aslong as they work


----------



## JJF69 (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish said:



			I think the conclusion is, that your a very special case 

Click to expand...

whatever girlfriend


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 26, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			But have you considered the resale values?  

Click to expand...

I hope not, it should not be a factor in buying golf clubs! Cars are fine, same for houses but not clubs!


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes the Orka shafts are made by FST who make the KBS shafts


----------



## bigslice (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish said:



			I think the conclusion is, that your a very special case 

Click to expand...

i think he is!!! im sure last week he had ping hybrids at prestwick


----------



## Dcross92 (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice sticks, never heard of the brand but love the improvement made to you're numbers GC2 certainly don't lie! Just because a pro isn't advertising them saying they'll make you hit 900 yards more-ier doesn't make them any good! Look lush to me, thing i take from this is custom fitting whatever the club i will now custom fit them all(cost depending). The amount of times I have gone into AG and been handed a club which on special immediately makes me want to avoid them at all Cost! My nike driver had custom fitted at my local custom fitting independant golf store with a PGA pro and the results are brilliant! If they work on the launch monitor they'll work full stop! Enjoy the new shinnies makes me want more clubs


----------



## Moquillo19 (Mar 26, 2013)

This has made brilliant reading! 

I've never paid too much attention to different shafts etc as I've only ever bought from AG or Nevada (although I have had them checked in store they have all said I'm ok for straight off the shelf purchases).

I hope they work out well for you Rick and they turn out to be the difference between your hcap now and what you want it to be!! 

Keep everyone informed how they go! :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2013)

How long did your c/f mizunos last?

Good luck with your new bats. With your swing, you need it!

2! Hah!

When the weather changes, we need to play, I need to see this potential 2 handicapper in action.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 26, 2013)

MendieGK said:



			Enjoy your Miura irons, i bet you love telling everyone how expensive they were.
		
Click to expand...


^
^
^
Laughing out loud!!!!! Love it. Great line :thup:


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			How long did your c/f Mizuno irons last?
		
Click to expand...

It would have been longer but Alex1975 MADE me sell them to him!! :rofl:


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			No Steve, ORKA don't crank their lofts......

Iron #3 #4 #5 #6 #7 #8 #9 #P
Loft.  21  24  28  32  36 40 44  48
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same lofts as my KZG cavity backs that are now into their 11th year of use. Custom fitted for me by Rene Cleaver at Club Masters. Still get funny looks from playing parteners 'cause I am hitting one club less into par 3's than they do with their 'tweaked' Taylor Mades etc.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2013)

Lots of rubbish spoken on here by those that wouldn't know an Orka if it smacked them on the ankle. Just because they don't have tour players and spend millions on advertising that doesn't make them a lesser brand. At the other end of the spectrum but in a similar fashion MD make some brilliant gear, accessible to the club golfer not wanting a a hefty price tag. Doesn't make them a bad club either.

I have never hit them so can't comment on them but there does appear to be a growing love in for them. Plenty of varying degrees of ability on here so it will be interesting to see how the Orka gang fare. My advice to the knockers would be to hold your counsel or try them before you knock them


----------



## FaldosJumper (Mar 26, 2013)

Interesting read but disheartening to see a few knock his choice. Good luck Rick.... I've actually found a guy local who fits them and I may just pay a visit over the Easter holidays to see for myself 

Give us an update after a few rounds!


----------



## Naybrains (Mar 26, 2013)

DCB said:



			So Rickg starts a thread telling us he's changed to Orka, within 10 pages it's turned into an Orka bashing fest and even when someone from Orka comes on to give their take on things nothing changes.

Definitely some brand snobbery coming to the fore in this thread.

Rick, hope they work out for you, they certainly look like a nice, compact and uncluttered clubhead and if the shaft works as the stats show for you than it should be  a good start to the season for you. Keep us up to date on progress.
		
Click to expand...

Great Shout btw Dave.
Rick cracking write up, loving the stats too. 
Hope they do you proud.  

Some of the negativity on here lately is a total joke.  Just saying.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 26, 2013)

Rick - when do the new bats arrive? Looking forward to seeing them


----------



## john0 (Mar 26, 2013)

Clubs look nice Rick, hope you enjoy them....and if not sell em and buy some new shiney's


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			Rick - when do the new bats arrive? Looking forward to seeing them
		
Click to expand...

hopefully next Friday Paul...


----------



## Naybrains (Mar 26, 2013)

You getting them Personalised Rick? 
TM logo? :lol:


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

john0 said:



			Clubs look nice Rick, hope you enjoy them....and if not sell em and buy some new shiney's
		
Click to expand...

Cheers John.....I'm actually hoping this purchase will save me money by not changing my clubs every 6 months!! 

there were a few things that drove me towards ORKA

-The reviews they had been getting

-The look and feel of them.....have hit Fundy's and although he has a scaffold pole for a shaft, I hit them pretty good.

-I needed better accuracy- the reports kept coming back of better dispersion and that has been a big issue for me lately

- Everyone I know that got fitted gained yardage - although given a choice, I would have sacrificed this for accuracy, it was a bonus that they are around a club longer, and that's without silly lofts 

- They are a British Manufacturer, :thup: (just like my Stewart Trolley and its always good to buy British when you can)

-  Cost- very competitively priced

- Quality - as good as MUIRA, Vega, etc

- Service- I know ORKA will look after me for the life of these clubs

- Unique - I've always liked being a bit different and these tick that box

I am very happy with the decision and just hope I can do them justice and get the handicap down to where I know it should be.


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

Naybrains said:



			You getting them Personalised Rick? 
TM logo? :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Lol....thought about it, but too impatient and didn't want to delay the delivery....thought briefly about my beloved Huddersfield Town Terriers logo, but then only Basher would have been able to buy them in a few years time...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2013)

You certainly are unique. In so many ways. Different too. With special needs.


----------



## Naybrains (Mar 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			Lol....thought about it, but too impatient and didn't want to delay the delivery....thought briefly about my beloved Huddersfield Town Terriers logo, but then only Basher would have been able to buy them in a few years time... 

Click to expand...

Haha, yeah my putter will have good re-sale value as long as plenty folk are looking for a putter with Lewis & Jake stamped on it!


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			You certainly are unique. In so many ways. Different too. With special needs.
		
Click to expand...

Thats the nicest thing anyone's ever said to me.... :thup:


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			When the weather changes, we need to play, I need to see this potential 2 handicapper in action.
		
Click to expand...

You're on......Can't wait to whip your skinny 'Arris this year pal..... :cheers:


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			Thats the nicest thing anyone's ever said to me.... :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Ask Karen what special needs means to teachers!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2013)

Orka are a manufacturer who specialise in custom fitting.
They sell Orka clubs.
A bit like Ping and Mizuno really just on a smaller scale


----------



## GB72 (Mar 26, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			A couple of things on this post-

1. Rick all the best with the new weapons and a good and informative write up.

2. All the free advertising this club builder has had surely is against the forum rules ? I remember  Munro from Edinburgh who mentioned a certain club builder and got slaughtered for it now is this just because certain mods have these clubs or not ,surely it should be an equal playing field or am i wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I am all for fairness, Munro's club builder fits and builds Orka clubs as well and is one of the best from what I hear


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			A couple of things on this post-

1. Rick all the best with the new weapons and a good and informative write up.

2. All the free advertising this club builder has had surely is against the forum rules ? I remember  Munro from Edinburgh who mentioned a certain club builder and got slaughtered for it now is this just because certain mods have these clubs or not ,surely it should be an equal playing field or am i wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for point 1

For point 2......I would have done a similar write up if it had been Taylor Made, Mizuno, Titleist or whoever else's clubs I was fitted for.....would this have been classed as free advertising? 
Surely one of the things we want from a forum is to become informed of products we might be interested in? ..how do we do that without mentioning the product?.....the post a review section would become redundant!!

One of the great things I like about this forum is the interaction we get from the staff, club manufacturers, Golf cart manufacturers, etc etc ......it's what differentiates this site for me compared to other similar (inferior IMO) sites.......do we want to lose that? I think it would be a shame if we lost the ability to interact directly with the OEM's, suppliers and the like......


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 26, 2013)

I f Fundy was using Orkas at Tadmarton the other week,then all i'll say is he hit one of the best tee shots I've ever seen off the first tee. Great ball flight,witha slight draw and great distance.What clubs were you using that day Steve?


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Pmsl, a guy posts about he's c/f, the fitter joins and after 10 posts you guys are up in arms

Google munros fitter and see how much free advertising he had.

And I think your find Mr Mac removed he's link of he's own free will.... After he had recieved a huge amount of forum publicity, we which was a Small price to pay for the help he had given people
		
Click to expand...

Quick, you still got time to edit this, read it back then sort it


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 26, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			He is the sales director which surely makes it worse as he has the website advertised in his sig , did Scott ever come on here with his website getting free advertising ,mmmm no he didn't. As has been said Bob had to remove the v easy in his sig so it should be the same rules, unless GM have said okay to it then if so i'll shut up and rest my case.
		
Click to expand...

As stated in another reply Bob removed he's link through choice


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			actually Bomber, you and Steve are wrong and I'm not sure why you are trying to stir it....Alex isn't a club builder.....he is one of the directors at ORKA golf, a club manufacturer.

Are you really saying you don't want the owners of major club manufacturers coming on here and answering questions you might have about their products?
		
Click to expand...

Rick not stirring just stating a valid point about a sales director getting free advertising in his sig which is against forum rules.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 26, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Quick, you still got time to edit this, read it back then sort it

Click to expand...

Nope its all fact as far as I'm concerned


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 26, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			I f Fundy was using Orkas at Tadmarton the other week,then all i'll say is he hit one of the best tee shots I've ever seen off the first tee. Great ball flight,witha slight draw and great distance.What clubs were you using that day Steve?
		
Click to expand...

Are you asking me that question fella?


----------



## User20205 (Mar 26, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			He is the sales director which surely makes it worse as he has the website advertised in his sig , did Scott ever come on here with his website getting free advertising ,mmmm no he didn't. As has been said Bob had to remove the v easy in his sig so it should be the same rules, unless GM have said okay to it then if so i'll shut up and rest my case.
		
Click to expand...


I think it's a grey area, you may have a point. The only difference I can see is that Alex was defending his brand against so trolling knob. It was reactive. 

What outcome do you and your mate want ?


----------



## ACJ29v11 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sincere apologies for mis-understanding you I now see what you mean, the issue will be that until we are bigger no one will fully appreciate the re-sae value, however if you finally find a set that you simply love then why ever feel the need to change them?

technology hasn't really moved head wise on irons since 06/07 bar aesthetics and weighting there is not a whole lot more brand can do. However mid round sale made me laugh.

once again apologies for the mis-understanding chappy.

enjoy the masters.
Al.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			actually Bomber, you and Steve are wrong and I'm not sure why you are trying to stir it....Alex isn't a club builder.....he is one of the directors at ORKA golf, a club manufacturer.

Are you really saying you don't want the owners of major club manufacturers coming on here and answering questions you might have about their products?
		
Click to expand...

Major........

Yep Major club manufacturers don't need to use this site they market their product as they spend loads of money doing it and don't need the free advertising on this site and I am sure GM would not allow them free advertising so why should this small company be allowed free advertising. Bob has helped more members on here for SFA and he can't get to plug is product for free.


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 26, 2013)

therod said:



			I think it's a grey area, you may have a point. The only difference I can see is that Alex was defending his brand against so trolling knob. It was reactive. 

What outcome do you and your mate want ?
		
Click to expand...

What mate is that ? i only stated Munro as a point i've never met the fella.


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 26, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Major........

Yep Major club manufacturers don't need to use this site they market their product as they spend loads of money doing it and don't need the free advertising on this site and I am sure GM would not allow them free advertising so why should this small company be allowed free advertising. Bob has helped more members on here for SFA and he can't get to plug is product for free.
		
Click to expand...

For once i agree with Bomber on this post :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			Rick not stirring just stating a valid point about a sales director getting free advertising in his sig which is against forum rules.
		
Click to expand...

I think there is a huge difference between a Sole Trader or one-man limited company and a manufacturer.

Well done on ruining what was a good thread topic:thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 26, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			For once i agree with Bomber on this post :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 26, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Major........

Yep Major club manufacturers don't need to use this site they market their product as they spend loads of money doing it and don't need the free advertising on this site and I am sure GM would not allow them free advertising so why should this small company be allowed free advertising. Bob has helped more members on here for SFA and he can't get to plug is product for free.
		
Click to expand...

Who do you think pays that massive marketing budget........ Joe public punter.

Sorry bomber but I get the impression your close to SG and using this as nothing more than as reason to moan.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish said:



			I think there is a huge difference between a Sole Trader or one-man limited company and a manufacturer.

Well done on ruining what was a good thread topic:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Spot on!


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 26, 2013)

can we get back on topic, Rick posted about a custom fitting and it ends up as a bit of a nonsense. If anyone has an issue then report the post/s & the Mod team will look into it. I dont know what went on before so won't jump in blind either way.

anything else will just be tidied up/removed from this point on

cheers


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 26, 2013)

NO mate, It was directed at Fundy.



stevek1969 said:



			Are you asking me that question fella?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 26, 2013)

Any issues pm me, not rubbishing thread


----------



## User20205 (Mar 26, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Not a grey area at all!

As we have all been told "when we signed up for the forum we agreed to accept the rules and conditions".

Can't have rules for some and not others can we?
		
Click to expand...

for me it's all about the context, but ultimately you have a point if you want to be black & white. Not sure why you are making an issue though.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok Guys

I have sent a PM to Alex about the Orka link in his siggy, thanks for picking it up, 
we treat everyone the same way here.

There are rules about commercial advertising which we as moderators enforce vigorously.

and there is a world of difference between a company coming on here, spamming the forum etc and what we have here which is a group of forum members who are individually providing feedback about a particular company who has offered a good service.

its called a recommendation and its what forums are for.

If you read any of Alex's few posts, you will see that he is answering questions about his products that you guys have asked.or defending his company against misinformation. That is not Advertising

 He isnt saying come on down, sale on, reductions to forum members, free wedges or anything like that, now will you guys back off, 

as Fish said above, a rather good thread ruined by petty squabbling

Fragger


----------



## bigslice (Mar 26, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			Wow. This thread is something else. Unless you're from the OFT or something, can everyone just not chill out? Jesus.

The original thread was interesting and a good read. Now it's just tedious.

Orka has obviously gone down well with a few on here, and as a result there is quite the buzz on the forum about it. Understandable. We all like to talk about our new shinys. Are they advertising/promoting/pushing the brand on us? I think NOT. Relax people.
		
Click to expand...

nah its still a good thread


----------



## One Planer (Mar 26, 2013)

Well Rick I have to be honest, I never thought you would go down the Orka route after getting fitted for Mizuno. Beat of luck to you my man. Hopefully shoot a low one when conditions improve. 

Alex, welcome to the forum. 

I have a question or 2 based in one of your posts on this thread. 

You say club head tech hasn't changed much since about 06'. Can I ask what you make of thinks like the slot in the sole of TM's rocket bladez? Real effect or gimmick?

Second, is there a reason you prefer the steel you do as opposed to 1025 carbon steel?

If you want to post on the thread that's fine. Of you'd rather PM me, I'm fine with that. Whatever suits. 

Again, welcome to the forum and apologies to Mr Garg for the hijack


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 26, 2013)

Did you get fitted at the Coventry centre in Broad Lane.



full_throttle said:



			welcome to the awseomeness Rick. Used mine for my lesson yesterday, the pro liked them.

I too purchased a full set without any thought of resale value. These are the first clubs I have paid for and I intend to have a very long and successful relationship with them
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Naybrains (Mar 26, 2013)

Interesting to here what the top man's view on this thread is. I've got a feeling Mike may approve and be delighted with The Orka golf representative embracing the forum.   I maybe completely wrong.


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			Did you get fitted at the Coventry centre in Broad Lane.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure he went down south as everyone else did to Alex.  I saw his clubs the other day and Steve's (Fundy's) at Tadmarton, very nice.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 26, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ok Guys

I have sent a PM to Alex about the Orka link in his siggy, thanks for picking it up, 
we treat everyone the same way here.

There are rules about commercial advertising which we as moderators enforce vigorously.

and there is a world of difference between a company coming on here, spamming the forum etc and what we have here which is a group of forum members who are individually providing feedback about a particular company who has offered a good service.

its called a recommendation and its what forums are for.

If you read any of Alex's few posts, you will see that he is answering questions about his products that you guys have asked.or defending his company against misinformation. That is not Advertising

 He isnt saying come on down, sale on, reductions to forum members, free wedges or anything like that, now will you guys back off, 

as Fish said above, a rather good thread ruined by petty squabbling

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

Well said Fragger! This has been painful reading. it started out as a great post from Rick excited about new irons (nothing new there) and get's some great input from Alex answering questions about the product (very welcome - and I will be calling) but certain aholes have to hijack it and turn an innocent good-intentioned thread into a witch hunt that has taken 40 minutes of my time to catch up on - time to get a life guys! I hope Alex stays and adds to discussions like this - time for bed!


----------



## bigslice (Mar 26, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Alex has sent me a PM asking how to close his forum account as he is amazed at the hostility shown here by members of this forum.

So we now have a sales Director of an up and coming UK brand who has a very negative view of the forum and maybe as a result GM itself.  Well done, I hope you are proud of yourselves
		
Click to expand...

thats his choice, bit of shame as i had questions to ask. suppose i can always email orka for answers or follow on twitter

some folk lurk on here before joining the forum to suss things out (i did). i suspect alex didnt and can see why he may leave. but to be honest 'hostility' ure having a laugh. come on if rickg had said 'ping' instead of orka the thread would still have been the same imo


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have tidied the thread up and removed some posts. the point was made and the issue resolved. please keep on topic as any further posts akin to the previous ones will also be removed and possible infractions given!

cheers

G1BB0


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 26, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Well said, maybe if the Mods had picked up on the Free Advertising sooner then Alex would still be here.

Still a lesson learned today, rules are rules and we must stick by them 100%
		
Click to expand...

Oh forgive me, so its the mods fault that he has been hounded out of the forum by a few individuals.

If those individuals has bothered to report the fact that a commercial link existed , we would have dealt with it, but no you act like a bunch of hooligans , attack him and his company, when all he was doing was responding to genuine questions from interested forumers.

When I picked up through reading posts that a weblink existed , I sent him a PM and the matter was sorted, This is the same proceedure that we use for everybody, so he hasnt had any special treatment.

Some of you need to take a good look at your actions


----------



## One Planer (Mar 26, 2013)

bigslice said:



			thats his choice, bit of shame as i had questions to ask. suppose i can always email orka for answers or follow on twitter
		
Click to expand...

Very true. 

I've posted 2 questions on the thread earlier, but totally understand why Alex won't/hasn't replied. 

After all we get Directors of club manufacturers on here every day to ask questions of and.....



........ Oh bang on that's not right is it. 


Well done lads. Top marks.


----------



## ACJ29v11 (Mar 26, 2013)

Final post guys.


to all you avid folders out there, firstly I wish to thank you for the interaction which has been interesting for sure. I've no interest in advertising within the forum and apologies if this upset any of you gents, I was unaware of such rules and would never wish to cause grief to anyone.

my main reason for getting involved in the discussions was simply to say thank you to our supporters whilst at the same time openly discussing what we do and how we do it and what sets us apart from everyone else. I'll never attack anyone or any brand as I'm above petty arguments. We are all civilised guys whom should be able to openly seek advice and wish to gain knowledge from various brands. We as a brand are always keen to get feedback positive or negative as it all helps in the continual improvement. NO ONE is perfect.

i have seen some great banter on here and those whom have met me and know me will tell you I consider myself a comedy genius at times, however the volume and level of the negativity on here regardless if it at me personally, the brand or any other brand for that matter is truly sad to see.

We see those whom buy into Orka as customers for life not a walking pound signs like many other brands, once fitted properly you should only ever need that one set, over time maybe a shaft change and frequent loft checks. Which means you save copious amounts of money to treat the wife (mentioning no names Rick....)

I 100% admire you all regardless of your brand loyalty purely for that reason, you have found something whether that be Orka or none that works for you, so stick with it and enjoy it. Support each other in improving rather than attacking and ask yourself is what i'm about to post really relevant and what do i hope to achieve from it? I genuinely wish you all well with your golf and hope you enjoy the masters so our withdrawal symptoms disappear along with the snow!

All the best
Al.


----------



## bigslice (Mar 26, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Well Rick I have to be honest, I never thought you would go down the Orka route after getting fitted for Mizuno. Beat of luck to you my man. Hopefully shoot a low one when conditions improve. 

Alex, welcome to the forum. 

I have a question or 2 based in one of your posts on this thread. 

You say club head tech hasn't changed much since about 06'. Can I ask what you make of thinks like the slot in the sole of TM's rocket bladez? Real effect or gimmick?

Second, is there a reason you prefer the steel you do as opposed to 1025 carbon steel?

If you want to post on the thread that's fine. Of you'd rather PM me, I'm fine with that. Whatever suits. 

Again, welcome to the forum and apologies to Mr Garg for the hijack 

Click to expand...

the steel thing was something i was interested in also the shaft bit where the reg cud play like stiff


----------



## scratch (Mar 26, 2013)

Alex

I've seen the post regarding closing down your account. As an Orka player and convert myself, I hope you reconsider as I think it's great to have a direct line into the company. 

Give the forum a chance, like life itself there is good and bad on here. You just have to find the good stuff.

:thup:


----------



## Naybrains (Mar 26, 2013)

ACJ29v11 said:



			Final post guys.
		
Click to expand...

:angry:

Sad day for the GM Forum.  How things have changed round here.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 26, 2013)

scratch said:



			Alex

I've seen the post regarding closing down your account. As an Orka player and convert myself, I hope you reconsider as I think it's great to have a direct line into the company. 

Give the forum a chance, like life itself there is good and bad on here. You just have to find the good stuff.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

cheers Alex, don't jack it in just yet, It's just a winter thing, they're a bit better when they've stopped sucking on all those lemons


----------



## brendy (Mar 26, 2013)

Pathetic fellas, absolutely pathetic.


----------

